# iscsi(iscontrol) + zfs + autoexpand work or not ?



## local (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi. 

I've a mounted disk via iscontrol and, what I doing :


```
zpool create test da0  
zpool set autoexpand=on test 
zfs create test/exp
```



```
zfs list
NAME       USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
test     4,36M  1,96G    32K  /test
test/exp  4,26M  1,96G  4,26M  /test/exp
```


After this grow my LUN on array(for example 1GB more). 
And got  messages: 


```
iscontrol[2627]: trapped signal 30
trapped signal 30
iscontrol: supervise going down
iscontrol[2627]: sess flags=2000040d
iscontrol[2627]: Reconnect
```

But zfs list show this same AVAIL. 

When I do export/import and zpool online -e test da0, space avaible growing, but this is no autoexpand for me.

What I doing wrong ?

Best regards.


----------



## Savagedlight (Sep 18, 2012)

ZFS needs a way to know the underlying device changed. Export/import works, but you could also detach/attach a mirrored device to make it recognize the available space on the reattached device changed.


----------



## local (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have mirror, this is only one disk. If in pool is one disk I don't make detach/attach because :


```
zpool detach test da0
cannot detach da0: only applicable to mirror and replacing vdevs
```

And this is not autoexpand. 

I use FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 and in man zpool I don't have info about export/import, dettach/attach only : 

autoexpand=on | off
Controls automatic pool expansion when the underlying LUN is grown.
         If set to "on", the pool will be resized according to the size of the
         expanded device. If the device is part of a mirror or raidz then all
         devices within that mirror/raidz group must be expanded before the
         new space is made available to the pool. The default behavior is
         "off".  This property can also be referred to by its shortened column
         name, expand.


----------



## Savagedlight (Sep 19, 2012)

It does expand automatically, just not in this specific scenario. It would be awesome if it did, though.


----------

